# Oh how they grow so quick



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I've only had them nearly a week, and they're 4 weeks old tomorrow. 

They are 'trying' to fly now, eating seed and VEGGIES too! I don't want them to grow up yet. 










My baby! I gotta get her/him DNA sexed cause you can't tell if they're female or male because they all have the yellow head (which you can see clearly) and the bars.










These 2 are the ones that are trying to fly.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Awww. They are too cute!  Have they got names yet or are you waiting for the DNA results to come back before you start on the naming process?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Hehe. Yup we have names for 2 of them, still thinking of one for the third.

One of the Grays - Charlie. [I think this name is for a boy or girl, more of a boys name though, but it'll stay as that name 'cus mum loves the name and chose it. ]

My Cinnamon - Theodore. [From the movie Alvin and the Chipmunks, yesh I adore that name and the little guy Theodore in it LOL. It'll be Theo for short though.]

I just hope my Cinnamon is a boy, otherwise I may have to think of a different name and I love that name so I gotta keep my fingers crossed I have a little boy!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Awww very sweet. It looks like the back of their heads are plucked though


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It does, but they're still only very young, I will post more pics of them, but they have all pin feathers coming through on the back of their heads, my Cinnamon is _slowly_ getting the pin feathers, I think it's just a slow process of them actually coming through, should be all covered hopefully in a couple of weeks.

Squeak has the same thing, and he's a lot older then them, I don't know how so, but he might of been plucked, it's been bald [behind crest and a bit on the back of his head] since I got him months ago.


----------



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

They're so cute. I love the names so far, especially Theo


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks!  I'm glad someone else likes Theo, I love it.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol i had a guinea pig named Theodore.....cute name....and they are adorable.....theo is beautiful...he will be a stunning fellow....are u keeping the 3?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Theo is a very cute name! How 'bout Alvin for one of them!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

they look gorgious but i have to agree with birdieness they do look like they were plucked at one time maybe before you got them if you look at the post miracle the wonder chick she is just under 5 weeks old if i am wrong about yours being plucked it may be just the way they are growing


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awe, I want a guinea pig! I'm giving the other Gray to my friend once he's tamed and done with hand feeding etc. He/she will most likely be going once he's 10-11 weeks old, maybe a bit longer, just gotta see how things go, but it should be around then, I don't want to, but I already said he could have him/her. 

Alvin, I shall suggest that to my friend 'cause his Gray is the nameless one at the moment, lol.

I might ring the guy I got them from and ask him if he knows if they were being plucked before I got them, I hope to god they get some (at least) feathers to cover the bald spot, but like I said they have pins coming through so they're obviously not gonna have the bald spot forever.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That is a common place for parents to pluck. They look like their feathers are comming in fine though.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

O0o0! 

Here are pics of the back of their heads where you can see the pin feathers, my Cinnamon was most likely definitely plucked 'cause she/he doesn't have as many pin feathers on the back of her/his head.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

from what i can see i would say yes they were plucked but they will grow back my uncles first clutch were plucked and the feathers grew back


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That's good, thank god. 










My little brother and the Grays.




























 I can flap my wings, look how pretty they are! 










My best friend and Theo.










And just one of Theo loving the cam.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It just occured to me. The name Theo could be for a female as well. Theodora! I'm guessing Theo is female. There are a couple of indicators from your photos.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol.....u wanna know something funny?? Theodore my guinea pig actually became Theodora!!! I bought 2...Leonardo and Theodore at the same time....one day I picked up Theo and felt something moving inside him...needless to say Theo was a girl and had 4 little guinea pigs....Fred and Barney which I kept and Wilma and Betty I gave to friends....needless to say I studied how the sex guinea pigs after that lol...I just thought it was funny that sweet said that lol


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Too funny! How do they sex guinea pigs?

Theodore/Theo/Theodora can be a girls name yeah, so it'll be, Theodora, Theo for short or Theodore, wow she/he's got a few nick names atleast. 

I'm actually gonna stick to Theodora I think, you're a genius for thinking of that.  I can't wait to get her/him DNA sexed, I should ring up the Vet tomorrow about that, I won't have a chance Tuesday as I'm starting a AIN course, yay!  Hehehe.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

You can tell the sex of guinea pigs fairly easily, just examine the uhh bits. Boys and girls ahve different shapes, plus theirs the obvious differences.


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

beautiful bubs carnt wait untill my six come up to that age


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Ooh okay, lol. 

Thanks, I wish I had 6 bubs, you're lucky.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

if u can't tell just but looking....u put a finger on either side of the area and push down...if something pops out its a male...if nothing pops out its a girlie!!! i had to sex one when i was at the pet shop when I bought Little Mikey....none of them knew how....i was like geez you'd think they'd have someone who knew....kinda bad when you have to get a customer to sex them lol....its not the most pleasant thing to do either lol...every time i look at these pics i think Theo is just a bit more beautiful than the last time.....she or he is going to be stunning....ur doing a great job they look like they are growing nicely...


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Cute fidlets lol nice to see they are already trying to spread their new wings
mikey


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> if u can't tell just but looking....u put a finger on either side of the area and push down...if something pops out its a male...if nothing pops out its a girlie!!! i had to sex one when i was at the pet shop when I bought Little Mikey....none of them knew how....i was like geez you'd think they'd have someone who knew....kinda bad when you have to get a customer to sex them lol....its not the most pleasant thing to do either lol...every time i look at these pics i think Theo is just a bit more beautiful than the last time.....she or he is going to be stunning....ur doing a great job they look like they are growing nicely...


Oh golly gosh, I'm going to try that! I am hoping Theo is a boy still LOL. If not I'm not gonna be disappointed, I love her/him no matter what.

Thankies. 



bigmikey36 said:


> Cute fidlets lol nice to see they are already trying to spread their new wings
> mikey


Aw, thanks. And yep, they're flappin' their wings all the time, it's just a bit scary when they try to fly, I don't want them killing themselves. One already ran into the glass doors (Charlie) but he's fine now. 


Edit: What part do I push on? I could only feel a bone.  I think I pushed on the wrong part, LOL.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol oh sorry i was explaining for a guinea pig lol....my bad....i should have been clearer....i don't think there is any way other than dna or feathers after moults with the tiels...sorry again to confuse you!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

hehehe  I say nothingggggggg


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lmfao OOH my bad. :lol: :blush:

I'mma get the DNA, about to ring the Vet and see how I go about getting it done, it's okay, I think I got a bit confused with all the 'tiel talk.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL!!! Can't help but laugh.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

SHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

I totally got confused.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol it was my bad!!!! i should have said...it would have been funny if something did pop out


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i would see about ordering dna test cards online then you can send it away yourself may save you money in the long run


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Rofl, it would be hilarious. 

I could see about that Allen, it's $15 each for them, I don't mind paying that, but I will still see about ordering dna test cards. 

I thought I'd just add some pics while I posted that. 










Theo is SUCH a cuddle 'tiel. She/he gets on my chest right up under my chin and sits there and sleeps. God love her/him..


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

do you know the parents??... 

Theo is a great name for sucha lovely tiel... and i think he´s a she... but time will tell... LOL...

sorry about the confusing moment you had... but we all enjoyed it.. LOL...sorry  

my Maui.. cinnamon pied on my sig is female.. and she has a yellow crest and VERY bright cheeks... so maybe Theo is pied too... and could well be male also...


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

If you know what the parents are you may at least be able to tell what the Cinnamon is with out doing a DNA test. If niether parent appeared to be a Cinnamon...It's a girl. If the Father was a Cinnamon...It's a girl. If the Mother was a Cinnamon and the Father doesn't appear to be it means the Father was at least split to Cinnamon and it could be either. Since you have grays with the Cinnamon in the same clutch I can assume that both parents wern't visual Cinnamons. If they were there would not be any grays.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww Theo is gorgeous!!!!!! and the grays and beautiful little ones too...I love it when they fall asleep against u.....Chico used to rest his head against my cheek and sleep...and Little Mikey rests his against either my chin or cheek.....it makes u feel so trusted and loved....and who could ask for more from one of those little angels


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It definitely makes you feel feel so trusted and loved, especially since Theo is the only one that'll do it.  The others (well Theo does too but prefers sitting on your chest and snuggling) will sit on your shoulder, they love sitting up there looking all high and mighty.

I'm not sure what the parents are, BUT I can find out, I can just ring him up and ask him and I'm sure he'll be able to tell me. So are you saying the 3 might be related?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

No but you can tell the sex of the offspring in many cases based on what the parents were. For example if the Father was a Cinnamon...the Cinnamon you have is a girl. Cinnamon is a sex linked mutation that fathers pass that gene along to thier daughters. If niether bird appeared to ber Cinnamon...the Cinnamon you have is a girl. A male is the only one who could carry the Cinnamon gene without showing it. So If neither parent appeared to be a Cinnamon that means the Father is split to cinnamon and the gene came from him. If the Mother was a Cinnamon it could be either male or female because your male would have to be split for any Cinnamons to be produced. To explain: If a normal gray male breeds with a Cinnamon hen all the offspring will be normal grays but the male offspring would be split to Cinnamon. The more I try to explain this the more complicated it gets. I'll just stop here. See if you can find out what the parent are. Then maybe we could figure some of it out.


----------

